# Tow Capacity Comparisons For 2015 Trucks



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Here are three links to some truck brand comparisons for half-ton, three-quarter and one ton trucks with some jaw dropping surprises.

Half-ton Truck Realistic Towing Capacity

Three-quarter Ton Truck Realistic Towing Capacity

One Ton Truck Realistic Towing Capacity


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice information. When I was researching which truck I should buy in 2012 (tow a 301BQ) I learned how the options you order impacted the payload capacity. What was advertised (based upon no options) at 1,900 lbs quickly dropped the capacity 300+ lbs when adding a sunroof & chrome package. I ended up ordering a 2012 F-150 XLT S/Crew with HD tow and payload package. Advertised payload approx. 2,400 lbs delivered payload sticker approx. 2,200 lbs.


----------

